# Forge World



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Do you own any force world? If not why and if yes what?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Never heard of force world. Does it have Jedi? Lol no, it is to expensive for a university budget. That, and I don't feel as though I am a good enough painter to do the models justice.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Rhino Doors:
1x Thousandsons
1x World Eaters
1x Emporers Children
2x Death Guard (got 1 free)
2x Dark Angels

Conversion kits:
2x Death Guard (got 1 free)
1x World Eaters

Wanted:
Death Guard Dreadnought
khorne Daemonpince


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Currently I own one revenant titan and one phoenix bomber, both half made and on hold until I get some scenery made.

I intend to buy at least one Hornet and likely 2 Lynx over the next few years, also eying up the Phantom titan - it all depends on how my career progresses and how much spare household cash I have.

Every player should get at least one piece of FW in my opinion, they are the pinacle of GWs models and really make a good army centrepiece, that said I can see how the financial constraints would be a stopper to most people (including me)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

They have a lot of stuff i like, but nothing that's ever made me _need _it. 

Saying that, I'm extremely tempted by the Land Raider Achilles they previewed at GD.

I still don't have a landraider, and if i'm going to spend a ridiculous amount of cash on a plastic tank I may as well do it properly :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've always wanted to buy a titan, some unique vehicles and some of their terrain pieces. I've lined up a few of their terrain pieces that would make for an EPIC battle, over something looking like a futuristic space station or base of some sort.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i've got the avatar, solomon lok, some bfg stuff and some LR doors.

on the list is a cobra, scorpion, void dragon phoenix, revenant, lynx and the new aspect.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I Have:

Ork:
MegaDread,
MegaDread Rippa Klaw Arm
MegaDread Kil Saw Arm
MegaDread Kil Kannon Arm

Space Marines/Blood Angels:
Blood Angels Rhino Doors,
Blood Angels Land Raider Doors,
Blood Angels Etched Brass Symbols,
2x Blood Talons (Forgeworld DCCW)
Dread Missile Launcher,
Dread Assault Cannon,

Edit: Forgot About these: Imperial Armor 1-7

Looking to get a few LiftaDroppa BattleWagons as soon as, also the SupaKannon Variant too.
Titans Are Secondary to me, Not particularily bothered but it would be nice.

SGMAlice


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I HAD culln and a mortis dreadnought, a few sets of rhino extra armour, tank commissar, chimera commander, 2 squads of death korp and purity seals, but they've all gone since then

I HAVE a Malcador thats had very little done to it, kinda wish I hadn't bought it, as I have no use for it as it stands now, so I'm stuck with that, a downed Valkerie, abandoned chimera, COL stranski red scorpion vanguard squad and a dreadnought siege drill somewhere.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the Mega Dredd with the Kill Kannon and Rippa Klaw. I also have the Warboss Warbiker. Next, I would like to get the Nob Bikers, Kommando heads, Chinork, and the Big Trakk.

So far I really like their models. The detail is amazing and intimidating at the same time. k:


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

i have the dark angels dreadnought set up as a heavy bolter mortis pattern dreadnought (magnetised the arms and have a plasma arm and assault drill arm aswell) and dark angel landraider doors, want mkIIB landraider and thunderhawk, also like the look of the caestus assault ram, damocles command rhino and the aquila lander (need to convince the missus why its important for me to have these for my army though


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

Forgeworld is the reason why i don't have a full 2000 point army yet. I can't afford to buy many minis, what with getting all the stupid upgrade packs. My kitted out rhino in the end costing more than a land raider in a GW shop.

I can't justify sinking that much money into one model in one go so i've decided to "pace myself" with the spending. Yes, out of boredom i may have already got started in anticipation:









My tally so far is:
-extra rhino armour
-Crimson Fist rhino doors
-extra land raider armour
-Crimson Fist land raider doors
-autocannon arms x 2 for dreadnought
-Crimson Fist vehicle iconography


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

I have

40k scale:
Night Lord Rhino Doors
Thousand Son Dreadnought
Rhino extra armour
Vindicator 
Culln in terminator armour
Malcador
Baneblade
Hellblade
Vanquisher
3 x conqueror
exterminator
2 x executioner
thunderer
Destroyer tank hunter
heavy mortar
death korp of kreig squad
cadian command squad
deathguard power armour and terminator torsos
elyssian weapon pack
One of the big ruined buildings
basilisk emplacement
Power lifter sentinel
Cyclops
Several chimera turrets
lightning fighter

Epic scale
assorted tau infantry
conquerors
storm blade company
Assorted chaos aircraft

probably some other stuff I have forgotten about


I like forgeworld stuff


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

A Land Speeder Tempest, and a Cadian Infantry Upgrade Pack


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I own a Black Legion dreadnought; Painted in World Eaters colours.

I got it off eBay for cheap; But Clearly I'm a World Eaters psycho (As everyone in the world probably knows), so I just painted it up.

Does that count? :3


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I've bought quite a few FW Models for my IG Desert Raiders army. I like them for their details and the fact the everybody, their brother & their brothers dog doesn't use them. It's help me stick with my guard since they've become overly popular.

Let see I have:

9-Modified Ryza Pattern Leman Russ Turrets: 2 Standards, 2 Vanquishers, 2Exterminators, 1 Executioner, 1 Annihilator & 1 Demolisher (converted to an Eradicator)

9-Chimera Turrets: 6 Autocannon, 3 T.L. Heavy Bolter

3-Griffons

3-Salamander Scout Tanks

1-Arkurion-pattern Stormblade

4-Tallarn Heavy Weapon Squad: 3 Autocannons, 1 Las-cannon

1-Tallarn Tank Commander

On the to get list is a couple Gorgons & some Macharius'.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I love FW stuff and if I could justify the cost would go mad for it.


I have very little though....

Tallarn IG, snipers and HB teams.
Hellhound.
Plague Marine conversion pack.
Exterminator turret.
Ork Glyphs.
Brass etched Aquila sheet.
Alpha Legion Raider doors.

Wishlist items are.

Ork Nob Bikers.
Warboss on Bike.
Grot riggers pack.
Too much of the Chaos stuff to list.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SM - related FW stuff

Pre Heresy Armour Varients - 3 sets
SW Pack
Character upgrade Pack
Raven Guard upgrade set
Culln
Chapter Shoulder Pads - 1 set of everything they make

IG related FW stuff

30+ Modified Ryza Pattern Russ Turrets/Engine Filter kits
2 Chimera AC Turrets
20 assorted vehicles - Hydras/Manticores/Bombards/DTH/VTH/Minotaur etc
1 Vulture
2 Vendetta upgrade kits

I like the detail that you get with FW..e.g. Torso/Shoulder Pad upgrades for Termis make them pop.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got an Alpha Legion Dreadnought and a bunch of Rhino doors. It's not much, but damn it's pretty.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have ork mega dread and mek dread,both avatars,three of the four greater deamon. Next on my list is grot tanks and grot mega tank


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Tyranid Scythed Hierodule, bought at Warhammer World. I use it as a Tyrannofex for my Nid army.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

A lot of my current army (traitor IG) is FW

80-100 troops worth of renegade militia conversion kits
2 packs of renegade enforcers
Renegade Command Squad
Rogue Psykers
Renegade Priests
multiple arms conversion kits
Squad of Renegade Ogryn Bezerkers

Oh and a Chaos Warhound thats not built yet.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Am a big fan of forge world, I have

The Khorne Daemon Prince and Herald

BA Land Raider Doors
BA Rhino Door and front plate
Death Company Rhino Doors
BA Brass etched symbols
BA Terminator Shoulder Pads x2
MK III Iron Armour Squad
SM Special Weapons pack
Chaplain Venerable Dreadnought
MKIV Close combat weapon left and right arm
Grey knight dreadnought close combat arm
Commander Cullen
Lugft Huron (On order)

All of the weather powders (gotta love those)

Warhound Titan
Reaver Titan 
BA thunderhawk Gunship
The above 3 have been on the wish list for a long time!


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

At the moment i'm typing this i don't have anything. However i have ordered Rhino Thosand Son doors and a Medusa. At some point i really want the Thousand Son Dread, Chaos Lascaoon Dread arm, Chaos Missile Dread arm, Daemon Hunter DCCW (Perfect Force weapon for my libby Dread), and x2 DCCW (blood Talons)


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I've only got some Ultramarines Terminator Shoulders (which look frigging awesome by the way)

My next buy will be the Damocles Command Rhino for my Captain and Command Squads personal battlefield Taxi :biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Several FW leman russ turrets, World eaters dread +2ccw arms, rogue psykers, traitor guarf tank crew, chaos etched brass. Want zufor though.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have no plans to buy anything big from FW, but I've made a few small purchases from them. I own a set of Mortis auto cannon dreadnought arms, IA Apocalypse and three Siege of Vraks SM transfer sheets as they come with Angels of Absolution transfers which I intend on using with my DA/AoA joint strike force. In the future I plan on getting a few more IA books, some more transfer kits and possibly a Medusa and a couple of Hydra flack tanks. Although that depends on GW and how long I'll have to wait for plastic versions of those tanks. Plastic would be better than resin for me in the sense that it is easier to work with, although resin FW pieces are usually more detailed even if they are a complete and utter testicle to put together.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Elysians* = £475
1x Cadian Infantry Command HQ Squad
1x Imperial Guard Sabre Defence Platform with Searchlight
4x Cadian Infantry Squads with Respirators
12x Cadian Special Weapons with Respirators
5x Elysian Drop Troop Grav Chutes x10
3x Vultures
3x Vendetta Conversion Kit
1x Vulture Punisher Cannons
2x Aircraft Rocket Pods

*Space Marines* = £349
8x MkIV Maximus Armour
2x Phobos Pattern Bolters
3x Space Marine Special Weapon Packs
5x Raptor Rhino Doors
2x Razorback Heavy Bolters Complete Kit
2x MkIIC Rhino Dozer Blade
2x MkIIC Rhino Reinforced Armour

Fair bit, then, including the rest of the units. A lot of things I was able to sell on though - such as the Respirator Plasma Gunners ([email protected]£6 ea), Space Marine Special Weapons (6xMissile Launchers, 6x Flamers @ £3 ea, with Pair of Arms 6 @ £1 ea), Raptor Rhino Front Plates (3 @ £5 ea).

Although not much, instead of it costing £650 plus models. 

Just love the models themselves. It's also a lot more unique when I take it to gaming sessions - it's not just a Grey Army of Death, it's a Forge World Grey Army of Death.

I'm determined to start painting them as soon as I can kick the WoC Crack Habit (unfortunately, with DEldar plastics coinciding with Slaanesh appearances, goddamn it).

Edit - I suppose you can also include Imperial Armour 1-8.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I got:

3 Tau Mantas

1 Chaos Reaver Titan

3 Chaos Warhound Titans

3 Gargantuan Squiggoths

6 Normal Squiggoths


Now here's what I really have:

Meka Dread w/ Kil Saw arm and Shunta arm

Shas'o Rymr (got this one from a used Tau army I bought )

Ork Poster


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Night Spinner Conversion Kit
Bought at Games Workshop Manchester around 10 years ago, when the stores used to carry limited Forge World stock.

Eldar Scorpion Super Heavy Grav Tank

Eldar Revenant Titan 
Bought second-hand and in a state of complete disrepair. It took me eighteen months to get it into a playable state. Well worth it, though. Fielded it for the first time this week in a 3000 point Apocalypse battle and it won the game through its fear factor. It herded the Tyranids up with its Sonic Lances, thinned them out, eroded their multiple wounds and set the stage for my Seer Council and Cloudstrike Formations to apply the coup-de-grace.

I'm just about to order an Eldar Phoenix, although to be honest the next time I have a good month in work it'll be two in quick succession.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

One Chaplain Dreadnought. It's actually standing on the table next to me right now, doing a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont own that much forgeworld myself, to expensive to bu loads but heres what iv got so far; 
Renegade Rogue Psykers
Alpha legion Dread /w Plasma Cannon
Death Guard Dread /w the Nurgle Heavy bolter and chain fist
Emperor's Children Sonic Dread
Word Bearears Dread
World Eaters Terminator Lord Zhufor
Nurgle Sorceror 
World Eater Conversion Set
Blood Slaughterer
Mark 4 Maximus Armour
thats about it i think.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I only have a Revenant Titan that wrecks havoc on the battlefield, and an unassembled MkII Cobra. Give me another month and I'll have that Cobra up and running. But never at the same time as the Revenant.

There are only 4 Super Heavies around here including those 2. One Baneblade, and one Skullhamma Fortress. The Ork play just finished scratch building his Fortress so we havent seen it at work yet, so the Revenant hasn't had too much competition on the board yet.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh on order I have the Cadian Special Weapons with Respirators, and im going to get my self a Stormblade for my birthday.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mmmmm forge world! If I had the money this list would be trebled at the list
Zhufor
World eater termie conv kit
Death guard conv kit
BL land raider doors
BL rhino doors
Death guard rhino doors
3x Iron warriors rhino doors
BL dread with MM
IW dread with PC
Blood slaughterer

Wish list hmm so I want a Chaos warhound but that happening for a while.
Realistically on mt 'to buy next list' Winged hive tyrant and other tyranid goodies!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

yes I own serval forgeworld items.

I really don't want to list everything I own so that I don't have to think about how much money I have spent on them. I have dreadnought, doors, shoulderpads, conversion kits, and tanks. Pretty much a little bit of everything from them.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

I like forge World and I think they put out some really cool minis, but as for their large vehicles I prefer to scratch build my own. For the smaller detailed parts and conversion kits they are the only ones to get them from. But I can't justify to myself spending that much money one one vehicle, especially when I can make it myself. It's also difficult buying from them here in the states. I've also heard to many horror stores from my counterparts here about missing parts, mis-shapen parts, and the difficulty of exchanges/replacements from overseas. Not Nay-saying them, and I can understand their difficulties, I just don't want to deal with the hassles.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been wanting to get the badass scout titan, but its really expencive.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a bunch of the Chaos milta stuff around 10 conversion packs and other bits and pieces.
I also just ordered the other day some grotz tanks for my Bad Moons and a Mega Dread plus arms as they are awesome models.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I have the new Red Scorpions Librarian, Huron(on order) and an Eldar Avatar. I really like their models because they're just soooo much fun to paint with all the little details!!!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Do I own Forge World....do I own Forgeworld....muahahahahahahahahaha!

I play FW Chaos Renegades :3

Currently, I have:

45 Regular Renegades
50 Veterans (20 with regular renegade upgrades, 30 with Enforcer Upgrades)
Forge World Medusa
Forge World Hydra

and on the chopping block:
Another Medusa
Another Hydra
2x Vendetta Upgrades
Khorne Brass Etch
Stormblade
Some MkIV vets for my Space Sharks
Any eventual Space Sharks love from FW


----------

